
Go 1.5.1 is Released - polymathist
https://groups.google.com/forum/m/#!topic/golang-announce/QU4XU72Jr7Y
======
fithisux
The people are downloading like crazy. I have big problem updating my two
machines (laptop, workstation). Desperately slow downloads.

In any case congratulations, best language for the mere mortals.

